# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Trëndafili i kuq

## fara

Si duhet te kujdesem 
per ty e dashur nuk di,
por po te rrefehem 
ta dish c'mendoj per ty.

Mes shoqeve ti dallon
arome e madhshti plote,
ngjyre e kuqe te larteson
se dashuri thote.

Eshte ngjyre gjaku
qe per ne, do te thote jete,
dhe kur te ze meraku
prape me ty lidhet.

Dashuria per atdhe
trimin e fut ne flake,
dhe si dhimbset fare 
nga zemra ti pikoj gjak.

E nje trendafil i kuq
edhe pa mesazh te jete,
rrugen nuk e huq
e thote nje te vertete.

Me 101, trendafil
me kujdes te aranzhuar,
hidherimit do ti thoshte - dil
cdo zemer e acaruar.

Edhe kur je ne vazo
dhomen ma zbukuron,
ta dish shpirti im te do
shpesh me ty bisedon.

Ngjyra jote me pelqen
edhe mesazhi sinqerisht them,
aroma shpirtn ma ushqen
mike e jote dua te jem.

----------


## fara

Si burgoset shpirti

Nuk me interesonte bota
si jeton, dhe c'bene,
si ecte perreth rrota
pershtypje s'me ka lene.

Kur s'me ka thene
kush ne shtepi,
kete gje mos e bene
jeten drejtoja si di.

Menagjer fillestar
e jeta do ekspert,
behej me e vrare
perdite me e serte.

Shpirtin  e burgosa
vete me deshire,
me te zeze e ngjyrosa
dhe nuk dukej mire.

Shume e rendova
vuajtje sa nje mal,
se i beja keq nuk dalloja
si thoja vetes ndal.

Vetelendohesha
si femi e beja kete pune,
dhe shkaterrohesha
pa kerkuar kush nga une.

Por erdhi nje cast
besoj deshire e zotit ish,
i dhash vetes rast
ta shoh diellin serish.

Nje rreze nje dite
dhe rriteshin cdo  muaj,
filloi te shoh drite
shpirti valle te luaj.

Bota nuk ndryshoi
por te shoh prej s'verteti,
mendja ime filloi
dhe bukuri gjeti.

Te njejten rrjelle
bota ka gjithmone,
por syri na i sjell
ato qe shpirti shikon.

----------


## EAvdyli

Të lumtë Fara...I kam lexuar edhe poezitë e para. Më kanë pëlqye shumë.
Edhe njëherë po them: Të lumtë...

----------


## fara

EAvdyli faleminderit shume.

----------


## fara

Jeta fushe e minuar

Acare te forta mbi shpirtin tim
po e therrmojne e grimcojne,
si lypesi lemosh i mbledhe
shpirt vrarine ta arrnoj.

Si luftetari me plage sheruar
beteja e re, me se frikeson,
pret acare per tu sfiduar
e bindur se do te fitoj.

Por ky shpirt i derrmuar
me jeten behet nazik,
me gjerat duke u mesuar
tek njerezite dallon nje armik.

Ndonjehere me duket jeta
si nje fushe e minuar,
kah do te sillesh ka rrjeta
presin te besh hap te gabuar.

----------


## ilva_it

i kuq eshte trendafili
i kuq eshte gjaku im
edhe pse gjaku fisnikut blu
miq do te jemi gjithmon

----------


## ilva_it

te ty gjeta lumturin 
te ty pash thjeshtestn
te ty miqte e mire takova 
ty te shijova sepse e kuptova sa e  shkuter je ti

----------


## fara

Dite e shtune

Te shtunave dikur
behej dasem patjeter,
sot mundet edhe diten e merkure
e shtuna u be teme e fjeter.

Te shtunen dikush lind
dikush mund edhe te vdes,
por kete dite jam bind
e trajtojne me delikatese.

Te premten eshte ne panik
dikush qe eshte i ri e i punesuar,
mezi pret te mbaroj pune e te ik
se uikend hata ka planifikuar.

Se e shtuna eshte uikend
per njerezite qe kane fat,
te punojne se te ne eshte trend
papunesia qe te bene te ngrate.

E tille siq jam une
fati si ka trokite te dera,
 e merzitshme dite e shtune
eshte si ghitha ditet tjera.

E shtune eshte dite tregu 
ne qytetin tim,
fshatari i ngjitet bregut
bjen me shite bulmet e perime.

Tek privatet kush punon
diten e shtune nuk ka pushim,
vetem kush nuk deshiron
se kupton sa eshte mundim.

Pasdite eshte e qete
njerez rrugeve sheh rralle e tek,
dikush ka filluar pushimin vertete
dikush behet gati per diskoteke.

Ndeshjet sportive
te shtunen mbremje e kaplojne,
bastoret behen atraktive
per njerzite qe duan te fitojne.

Varet nga mosha e deshira
e shtuna eshte per kanaqesi,
caste sa me te mire
kaloni ju ne pergjithesi.

----------


## fara

Per piktorin e dashur

Sy te humbur pa shkelqim
shikonin si pa qellim,
apo ndoshta mendjen e ka
ke piktura qe pergjysmuar e la.

Por sidoqofte ishte i trishtuar
edhe mosha e ka renduar,
vetem gruaja me fliste duke thene;
 - e di se filanit goja c'i ka zene?

Te thote se tani si piktori 
kemi edhe dhjetra te tjere e di,
per te nuk kemi nevoj
e deshperuar shikoja sa andej kendej.

Ndoshta piktori tash i deshperuar
thote me veti - o te uruar!
ju nuk dinit c'esht piktura
une kete ne dor ju vura.

Para do kohe kam degjuar 
piktori nga qyteti eshte larguar,
neve na dha eksperience rini
si ja kethyem nuk, kam fjali.

As pushtet, as biznesmen
te miren me te mire s'ja ketheu,
nuk di ndegjegja a e bren
dikend se rregulla miresjelljeje theu.

----------


## Mr.Dashuria

Nuk ke frike se ti vjedhin poezite? Ose te tjetersojne te drejten e autorit?

----------


## fara

Jo se nuk e kam menduar .Por pasi s'kam mundesi ti botoj ,me rrijne kot ne shtepi keshtu qe me mire ti lexoj kush .
E sa  per vjedhje ndoshta ato te dashurise po per tjerat se besoj .
Por une kam ide plote sa qe po rrezikoj .

----------


## Mr.Dashuria

Me pelqen poezia por ne raste te caktuara .
Psh te ka ndodhur qe ke bere poezi tenden dhe mbas ca oresh e ke lexuar dhe ste ka pelqyer me?

----------


## fara

Mr Dashuria.
Do te thosha se ndodhe vazhdimisht qe shkruaj s'me pelqen.
Por  ne vitet e 90 cdo shkrim qe kisha ja vura zjarrine se s'me pelqyen e tani me dhimbesen.
Tani i them vetes se une vazhdimisht ushtroj, heren tjeter do ta bej me mire.
Pershendetje.

----------


## fara

KERKOHET 

Te jesh i fort i duruar,
shumicen e kohes i disponuar.

I bukur e plote sharme,
 gjuhen me pak arme.

Te dish te zgjidhesh cdo probleme,
mundsisht te mos kesh dileme.

Te duash sinqerisht,
dashuria kur ik, ta marresh butesisht.

Cdo here te jesh i sakt,
ne sjellje te kesh takt.

Jo injorant, por te kesh dituri,
te flasesh jo sinqerisht, por me diplomaci.

Edhe pse ke deshire e pret,
biseda per seks ,tabu te jete.

Te kesh plote humor,
por ta dish ku me perdore.

Veshur me stil te jesh,
trupin me tamam mish ta kesh.

Gjelleberjen ta kesh deshire,
te kesh ne rreth sjellje te mire.

Te kesh nje rreth shoqeror,
me te cilet do dalesh ne dite nje ore.

Te kesh shpirt humanitar,
te ndihmosh dikend te vrare.

Te kesh largpamesi,
ta dish domethenien e fjales liri.

Ti besh gjerat ne kohe te vete,
se ora biologjike per cdo kend flete.

Te jesh familjar perfekt ,
ta dish i linduri, eshte i vdekt.

Ndoshta edhe dicka qe une se di,
por keto duhen qe te jesh njeri.

Ta quash veten te arire,
por ti kesh keto eshte shume veshtire.

Por nese dikush ka arritur ti kete,
besoj eshte i lumtur ne jete.

----------


## fara

8 Marsi

8 Marsin kur ne jete
nuk e kam festuar,
e bukur a i ka rete
cdo dite mua me ka takuar.

Nuk kam ndier nevoj
se lirine e kisha ne shpirt,
perse nje dite te festoj
kur eshte e ime cdo dite.

Por edhe po te festohet 
revolt duhet shprehur ,
femra ne jete te perparohet
je me dhurate per tu dehur.

Se revolt po nuk pati 
festa nuk ka kuptim,
behet nje feste e ngrate
sic ndodh ne qytetin tim.

Hane, pijne ,argetohen 
cdo gje kane ne terezi,
s'kane me cka te krenohen 
por kjo ka pak rendesi.

Kete e bene kur don
por me 8 Mars duhet,
te kerkohet cka te mungon
po qe ne rregulle, festa shuhet.

----------


## fara

24 mars 99

Mbremje ora tete
aeroplanet fluturuan mbi ne,
u bindem se vertete
nsi bombardimi mbi dhe.

Ankth, e gezim
kishte cdo njeri nga ne,
por e dinim se ne mbarim
ai qe do shpetoj, do shijoj fitore.

Por 25 marsi  mua
perhere do te me kujtoj,
se nje ushtime si bletet ne zgjua 
ne ora pese mengjesi me zgjoi.

E pergjumur, e hutuar
nje cast c'eshte se kuptova,
nga dritarja kur jam drejtuar
tmerr me sy shikova.

Ecnin tanket nje nga nje
se di sakt ndoshta nje ore,
shikonim dhe s'benim ze
ne qe s'kishim asgje ne dore.

C'u be pastaj eshte histori
per te mos u harruar kurre,
per ata qe pesuan lavdi
qofte ai femi ,grua i moshuar e burr.

----------


## fara

PER ASKEND

Dite e nate 
nate e dite ,
nje shpirt i ngrate
ri i pite.

Birre a raki
per te eshte njesoj,
si ka bere vaki
 njeren ta refuzoj.

Miqte e rakise
familje tani i ka,
anetareve te familjes 
vlera u ka ra.

Flete me ashpersi
si ne vorbulle zien,
ne familje cdo njeri 
vetem neveri ndien.

Se nise e llap
pa pasur kontroll,
flete mbare e prape
behet truthare nga truholl.

I duhet sherim
apo ndoshta eshte vone,
por hunda ka kuptim
te ri ku i takon.

----------


## PeterPan

shume te bukura Fara,si gjithmone.

dhe..........mos e ban ma ate gabim qe ja ke vu zjarrin poezive qe kishe shkruar.

Rrespekte.

----------


## fara

PETER PAN
Faleminderit qe lexon shkrimet e mia.
I kam djegur te parat me dhimbesen edhe mua por ka ndodhur ashtu.
Te pershendes perzemersisht.
Fara

----------


## Kaligula

Shpirt une jam diku e ti "atje"
 ashtu me të kaluaren sikur të ishte dje 
 e ndersa une tutje bredh me miqte e mi
 ti vuan, fantazon, aman sikur te vijë sërish ........ !!!!

*Ndoshta dukem i keq !!!! Me shaj shfryhu po deshe, nxirre merzinë ......*.

 Zemër jetoje jetën ne cdo sek,
 ikën aq shpejt sa ti se mendon 
dhe nese koha do te te thote që të deshi aq shume sa e doje ti
 shpirt të paktën historia jote nuk do jetë si të shumtat "tragjedi"

----------

